# sport dog or tritronics????



## rebelretriever8

I just need a basic collar for my dogs, I am between the sport dog 1825, and the tritronics g3 basic...... what would you all recommend or any great or horror stories about either???? Thanks


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I would recommend Tritronics. While you say basic, I would recommend the Flyway Special. If you are a hunter the collar straps and buckles are hunting colors as opposed to shiney buckles to reflect the sun.


----------



## kdeckels

I'll be in the minority once again, but I haven't had any problems with my SD1825 & it has many features. I have a 2 dog and you can set each collar to mild, medium, hard headed, independently of the transmitter. The unit also has paging & vibrate. Mines going on 3 yrs. Heard they have good customer service, but wouldn't know since I haven't had to use it.


----------



## BHMB02

Didn't have much luck with my sport dog. Switched to a dogtra which I like. Never owned a TT but the folks I know who have them like them. Just my two cents.......


----------



## wildwindgundogs

I would recommend the the SportDOG SD-1825 or the SD-1225 both offer great features. The 1825 does offer the toggle switch to run 2 dogs very easily. I have used SportDOG for many years, I have worked with SportDOG as well as a field staff and now as a Pro Staff member. Here are the pros and cons.

Pros: 
both unit offer 2 hour charge with 40 to 60 hour of use.
1825 offers 1 mile range / 1225 offers 3/4 mile range
Waterproof collar and remote
Tone and vibrate feature
Contoured collar design
Great costumer service

Cons:
There are no cons, SportDOG makes a great e-collar that works in every kind of hunting condition.

Contact me (Josh) at 320-460-0434 to get a great deal on your next SportDOG e-collar.


----------



## Jquest

Wow!!!! I can't believe people are still asking this question...Let me be blunt. All Sport Dog
gear is cheap China made crap. Their game plan seems to be sell this cheap mess at a premium
price and hope you don't use it much and it will make it to the one year warranty. When it FAILS and it will SportDog will charge you a fee to look at it and a fee to fix it...If the unit fails while in warranty they send you a refub with ONLY A 90 DAY WARRANTY!!! It will fail and you will be out $300+ Do yourself a favor and buy TRITRONICS or be Very,Very Sorry you bought Sport Dog Brand...(I went through 6 - 1825 camo systems I lost all my money SportDog has poor customer service to say the LEAST!)


----------



## mjh345

wildwindgundogs said:


> Cons:
> There are no cons, SportDOG makes a great e-collar that works in every kind of hunting condition.
> 
> Contact me (Josh) at 320-460-0434 to get a great deal on your next SportDOG e-collar.


Are you a comedian??

This post would be funny, if it weren't for the fact that someone may actually take your post seriously and be misled into buying the crap that Sportdog sells. That could be tragic for the purchaser as well as the dog


----------



## BAYDOG

If you can get the SportDog to hold a charge over night you'll be doing something. I can charge my TT and it will hold a charge for weeks and weeks. Charge a SD and it will be dead in days, with no use.


----------



## sick lids

I have found that there is a lot of dog training gear made in the USA and it is almost universally believed to better than the stuff made in China. I live here and work here and try my hardest to keep others here working too, you should be glad that you have a choice with this. The job you save could be yours some day. Do the right thing by your neighbors and buy American if you have the chance. I got the TT pro 100 and only charge it once a week.


----------



## grnhed

Had sport dog years ago because it was a gift. I got rid of it after less than a year and got a TT g3. That was 2 years ago. Decision is yours, but the I wouldn't have another SD. I would get a TT or dogtra. You will be happy


----------



## kpolley

Had a friend who had a sport dog. He said the warranty program was excellent. The only problem was that every time we trained together his collar was sent in for warranty work and needed to borrow my TT collar. I'm glad I had a quality product.


----------



## Dnurk

Jquest said:


> Wow!!!! I can't believe people are still asking this question...Let me be blunt. All Sport Dog
> gear is cheap China made crap. Their game plan seems to be sell this cheap mess at a premium
> price and hope you don't use it much and it will make it to the one year warranty. When it FAILS and it will SportDog will charge you a fee to look at it and a fee to fix it...If the unit fails while in warranty they send you a refub with ONLY A 90 DAY WARRANTY!!! It will fail and you will be out $300+ Do yourself a favor and buy TRITRONICS or be Very,Very Sorry you bought Sport Dog Brand...(I went through 6 - 1825 camo systems I lost all my money SportDog has poor customer service to say the LEAST!)



Very true post. Back in the mid 2000s I worked for a kennel that was a TT pro dealer. They make top notch products and have excellent service.


----------



## swampcollielover

I also had a Sport Dog. Had a problem with it and had trouble getting the company to help or offer any fair solution. I gave it away and bought a new Tritronics. Have been very happy every since....


----------



## starjack

My sport dog is in a creek inIowa . Quick story dog quartered to buddy. Buddy bitch at me to stop nicking my dog i say im not. I sit the dog every time i moved the dog was getting nicked. So threw transmiter and reciever in the creek went with dogtra and could not be happier. Know alot that use TT and love them.


----------



## John Lash

Tri tronics, always Tri tronics. Buy it once and be done.

"The bitter taste of poor quality remains long after the sweet taste of low price is forgotten."


----------



## DKR

*Sport Dog is the biggest piece of crap I have ever owned. 
*

After going through several units I finally took a hammer to the POS SD to completely destroy it and bought Tritronics.


----------



## Dustin D

I have a SportDog 400. 

The charge last for weeks and it's never died, I just put it back on the charger b/c I think it needs to be re-charged and don't want it to die in the middle of training and in the season during hunting.

It's over a year old now and has worked as advertised. No problems, works fine and has allowed me to do with it what I need to do.

If it wouldn't, I wouldn't own it. But it does, so it's pretty simple to me. 

WELL worth the mere $150 I paid compared to the cost of other collars I couldn’t afford at the time.

TT and Dogtra are Top Notch and well above the Sport Dog in all aspects. IMO

I'm just giving my experience with a Sport Dog Collar without all the Bru-ha-ha angry stuff.


----------



## Texas Cajun

I currently own both Sport Dog and TT brand and find the TT collar to be the best. Have send my Sport Dog in for repairs twice(once for the receiver and once for the transmitter) in 2 years. Would definitely go with TT.


----------



## Clay Warren

I have a SD collar...I use it for a dummy collar because thats about the only thing Ive found it useful for. Bought a TT pro 500 G3 several years ago and couldnt be happier.


----------



## swampcollielover

Had a Sport Dog 3-4 years ago it worked fine until it stopped working. I worked with the company to get a fix or replacement...

Got frustrated with them and purchased a TriTronics....Sport Dog finally sent me a replacement, which I gave to my son....

I recommend TriTronics.....


----------



## pat addis

the pros for sport dog is they have a very good service the cons are they have a good service because they get a lot of practice. do yourself a favor and get a tri tronics it will save you money in the long run


----------



## CBR

tri-tronics all the way!!! very good to work with.


----------



## Raymond Little

Sport Dogs got way cooler decals


----------



## Darin Brewer

I've never owned a SD due to the reviews on here, I used to live in Knoxville which is the home office of SD. I had a chance to try out a 1825 and didn't like it very much. I have always used a 3500 dogtra and recently got a TT pro 500 and I love it, I could not say enough about the TT compared to the dogtra, don't get me wrong the dogtra served it's purpose and still gets some use today. So I would go with a TT as my first choice and second choice would be Dogtra.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

The new Garmin is worth a look

http://www.gundogsupply.com/garmin-delta-sport-review-by-steve-snell.html

and several Dogtra models, too. (I've used 2 1800's for 8+yrs, but they're discontinued.)

I have a friend who is satisfied with a SD. You'll probably like the bulky TT Flyway, 200, or 500.

Too many choices...


----------



## Bcrane

Another vote for TT. One can also find refurbished units to get a higher end collar and pocket some $$.


----------



## blizzardhunter

Dustin D said:


> I have a SportDog 400.
> 
> The charge last for weeks and it's never died, I just put it back on the charger b/c I think it needs to be re-charged and don't want it to die in the middle of training and in the season during hunting.
> 
> It's over a year old now and has worked as advertised. No problems, works fine and has allowed me to do with it what I need to do.
> 
> If it wouldn't, I wouldn't own it. But it does, so it's pretty simple to me.
> 
> WELL worth the mere $150 I paid compared to the cost of other collars I couldn’t afford at the time.
> 
> TT and Dogtra are Top Notch and well above the Sport Dog in all aspects. IMO
> 
> I'm just giving my experience with a Sport Dog Collar without all the Bru-ha-ha angry stuff.


 I have the same collar and have no complaints. I can't say anything bad since I've had no issues.


----------



## GulfCoast

Suffice it to say that I had enough problems with a Sport Dog collar to more than make up for the like, two guys, on this thread praising that brand. I would NEVER buy another Sport Dog product. Go with TriTronics. They dominate the "serious trainer" market for a reason. Dogtra makes good stuff, too.


----------



## mja9346

I had a sportdog 1825. I had problems with it since day 1. Noticed early on that often when you attempted to apply a "nick" the dog would not respond. Then you would attempt it again and the dog would respond. For a while I thought I just did not have the intensity at the right level for my dog. Same thing would happen when I turned the intensity up. Dog would not respond at all and then the next time he would yelp because intensity was obviously too high. Then I decided to strap the thing on me and walk 50 yards away from my buddy. Sure enough when he would attempt to Nick me it would only go through maybe half the time. Sent the collar back and they sent me a brand new one. IT had the exact same problem. GO with TRitronics. Sport Dog is very inconsistent to say the least.


----------



## Olddog

Do your dog a favor & buy either a Dogtra or Tri Tronics collar.


----------



## kdeckels

mja9346 said:


> I had a sportdog 1825. I had problems with it since day 1. Noticed early on that often when you attempted to apply a "nick" the dog would not respond. Then you would attempt it again and the dog would respond. For a while I thought I just did not have the intensity at the right level for my dog. Same thing would happen when I turned the intensity up. Dog would not respond at all and then the next time he would yelp because intensity was obviously too high. Then I decided to strap the thing on me and walk 50 yards away from my buddy. Sure enough when he would attempt to Nick me it would only go through maybe half the time. Sent the collar back and they sent me a brand new one. IT had the exact same problem. GO with TRitronics. Sport Dog is very inconsistent to say the least.


I really liked the 1825's features, but I was having the same problem with inconsistent corrections. I just ordered the Einstein collar yesterday.


----------



## KKarloff

I have the TT sport basic and really like it. Easy to use and works great.


----------



## uplandwaterdog

Tritronics all the way! I have tried a Sportdog and the buttons fell out of the transmitter, that was 5 years ago, hopefully their quality control got better.


----------

